# Pigeons On My Balcony



## Joe G (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi All.

I havent really found some pigeons they have more likely found me, or my balcony to be more specific. They are starting to build a nest right now in a corner under some lawn chairs. Right now its 3:45am here and I just looked out and saw one of then Standing guard on the balcony railing. 

I was wondering if there is anything I could do for them. Is there anything that I should put out on the balcony for them some sort of food or perhaps water, or will that just attract other birds to the area and disturb the nesting?

Also my cat loves to stare out the window at them, Right now they seem to realize that my cat cannot get through glass. This wouldnt affect them in an adverse way would it?

Any answers would be appreciated.
Thanks
Joe G
St. Catharines, Ontario Canada.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Joe, 

Welcome to Pigeon Talk and fellow Ontarian! Thank you for being so kind as to allow this pigeon couple to set up "house" on your balcony. Do you have an interest in pigeons or are you just a general nature lover?

As for your questions, you _could_ put out some food and water out on your balcony to keep the pair content and well fed. If they are building a nest, eggs are not far off. The only problem of putting out seed is that it might encourage more pigeons to nest on your balcony or just hang around. Would your neighbours and building supervisor be happy or approve of this? You could be borrowing trouble by doing this so that is something only you would know what is best. Pigeons in the wild will manage just fine locating food on their own especially now since spring is upon us and the lean times are nearing an end. As long as your cat is kept off the balcony, the pigeons will tolerate her presense. Like you say, they will know she is unable to get to them.

Just a few things to consider about your new balcony "tenants". Once the eggs are layed, it will take approx. 18 days for them to hatch. After hatching, the babies will be fed by both parents a diet of regurgitated seeds. The young should be ready to leave the nest in about 1 month's time after hatching. It's not a long time, but something to consider especially since summer is approaching and whether or not you use your balcony for barbequeing, relaxing, etc. 

Thanks again for your interest in these pigeons and for taking the time to inquire about them. If you have any other questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Joe G (Apr 13, 2005)

*Thanks*

To be totaly honest I never really gave pigeons too much thought until now, i know its sacrelig here. lol

But now I'm absolutly intregued by them. I went out today and although the nest is not complete there is one egg in the semi-built nest and it appears that the building is still going on. Tonight there is no "sentry" on duty standing on the balcony and I dont want to go poking around too much to see if they are there but there has been activity all day. At one point the cat spooked the pair and they flew off but not too far, just to the roof of the next building keeping an eye on thier home. They returned and acted like nothing happend. 

The nest is in such a place that it is not visible from inside my place and Am afraid that my presence going out to look may frighten them away. I am actually thinking about setting up an old computer by the window and hooking webcam up. LOL I'm getting really into this.

Again, thanks for the assistance and have a great day.

Joe


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Joe, 

That's great, glad you are taking an interest in the pigeons. Once people stop to actually take note of pigeons, they'll find they are pretty amazing and interesting birds! I think your idea of a live pigeon cam would be really cool. I'm sure all our members would love to log on and see your pigeons live on your balcony


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Joe,

that is how I got started, with two pigeons on my balcony and their first baby. I fell in love with them and can't even imagine my life without them.
They are amazing, intelligent and funny creatures and they love humans.

A webcam would be really great. I would love to see your guys.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

A warm welcome to you Joe.There are many good threads and resource information on the proper care and feeding of pigeons.If you ever have any questions please don't hesitate.There are many here at PigeonTalk that share in the love of these feathered marvels. Please keep us up to date on the pigeons that found you! Sometimes I believe they have a homing instinc built inside them that leads them to where safe havens are.You must be one of the chosen!


----------



## Joe G (Apr 13, 2005)

*Hmmmm*

Well today I noticed a lack of activity on the balcony, and I decided to go and have a look. And it seems the nest has been disturbed a bit. My cat doesnt go out on the balcony. so i know it wasnt her. The eggs (there are now 2) were out of the nest so I placed them back in the nest area. I dont know if they have been abandoned? I dont know when this happend I'm guessing during the night. I noticed the eggs were really cold. Is it too late for them? Should I bring them in and prepare my own type of nest for them?

Ok I have an update.... I'm just going to attach it to this post rather than starting a new one...

It appears that there is now some activity. I see one of the parents sitting on the balcony railing, Its the larger of the two...the male? He's just sitting there looking around. Now i cant see the nest unless I physicall go outside again, and I dont really want to do that right now, just in case the female is there... The one that I can see was making a kind of cooing noise over and over agian for about 10 minutes but now has stopped.

Any ideas? I'll attach a really los res pic here too.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Joe, 

It's hard to say what might have happened to the nest over night. It could have been other pigeons interferring or a predator such as a crow possibly. Also, it might have been the inexperience of a young pair too. In any case, leave the nest alone for now and keep watching. If they don't start sitting on the eggs regularly, you'll have to just bring them in to discard. I wouldn't suggest to you to even attempt to incubate/hatch and raise them, even if they are still alive. 

Thanks for the pic though


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The only time I had this happened to my balcony friends was when hawks were in the area. Sadly I also lost four birds to them, two of them babies.
I hope that is not the case with your pigeons, cause there is really not much you can do about it.

Reti


----------



## Joe G (Apr 13, 2005)

Well they appear to be back. I guess the male is anyway, I cant see the nest. The male is sitting on the balcony. I'll let you know if anything else happens.


----------

